
Is it possible to cut glass with scissors underwater? - starpilot
https://youtu.be/tEAxhMECluM
======
somada141
I still think it’s rather interesting as an approach. In fact with that, the
potential of creating a DIY ND filter out of welding-glass [1, 2] becomes a
little more unnecessarily involved :D.

[1] [https://petapixel.com/2016/06/23/use-welders-glass-1-nd-
filt...](https://petapixel.com/2016/06/23/use-welders-glass-1-nd-filter-long-
exposure-photos/) [2] [https://www.diyphotography.net/use-welding-glass-
as-10-stops...](https://www.diyphotography.net/use-welding-glass-as-10-stops-
nd-filter/)

------
yantrams
Ha! This was listed in this 101 Science Experiments book(Pustak Mahal
Publications) I had as a kid and distinctly remember being disappointed with
it not working out as I expected.

------
jaclaz
It is not "cutting", it is "nibbling".

------
williamtwild
So this doesn’t seem legit to me. Cutting under water he’s just shaving pieces
of glass of with what looks like a very different pair of scissors than what
you have sitting on a desk at work. When he tries to do the same thing out of
water he doesn’t angle the scissors like he did under water he heads almost
directly towards the center. Not even close to the same actions .

